# Cat ate ribbon



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, my cat has a wonderful surprise for us today: metallic ribbon coming out his bum. It was from this ornament I received from the museum where I volunteer. I've seen him playing with it and biting it, but I had no idea he would eat it. I had put it away, but it must have fell on the floor again.  I couldn't believe what I was seeing. This was literally the only piece of ribbon in the house and he ate it. I have no idea when it happened. Could have been a few days or a week ago.

He was at the vet just this morning to take a urine sample to check for crystals. He came home, went in the litter box, and pooped ribbon. What timing! If only he could have done it there.

I called the vet back frantic and explained what happened. Of course, the call cut off in the middle and I desperately called back. Since he passed the ribbon, is pooping, eating, and not vomiting she said he should be fine. Hopefully it stays that way.

I just feel so crappy. My cat had PU surgery almost two months ago and that was torture for him. I feel like a terrible pet servant. Now I'll be constantly worried for a while again.


----------



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, he did a regular poop early this morning. Starting to feel a little better.

Anyone's cat ever eat ribbon before and give them a heart attack?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh yeah...they do love to eat the stuff. What happens is that the ribbon gets caught on the barbs on their tongue and they can't spit it out...the only choice is to swallow it. 

Do you think he passed all that he ate? Just continue to watch him. If he refuses food, becomes lethargic, starts vomiting or diarrhea, stops pooping or develops a fever then there is need to get to the vet. If he's acting normal, then don't worry. BTW, it could take 2-3 weeks to completely pass through his system if there's any more in there.

Also, if you do see ribbon sticking out of his butt, don't tug on it. It could be entwined internally and tugging could cause damage. Just cut off the end and leave it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure my girls have eaten things I've never known about. The worst as Gigi, who threw up an entire plastic strip, like the ones you tear off deli packages. How she choked that thing down in one piece, I'll never know.

We do have lots of members whose cats have eaten entire felt strips off cat toys, 12 inches in one case. He didn't throw it up until weeks later. 

The #1 rule for cases like this, if you see something coming out of your cat's butt,

DO NOT PULL ON IT!!

It could be wrapped around something inside your cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, posting at the same time, same warning. :grin:


----------



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll admit, we carefully pulled it out. Thankfully there was only about two inches still inside. When I googled about cats and ribbons after I saw all the DO NOT PULL warnings I felt bad. I think it all came out, but if there's anymore we know what to do. Emotions get the best of you and you act on instinct.

My cat likes to bite paper and loose carpet fibers, so we're very careful about what's on the floor. But he caught us off guard with the ribbon.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

I had a cat once who loved to play with the blue feather duster. You guessed it. Blue poo feathers in the litter box! :lol:


----------

